# OTUZCO - LA LIBERTAD.



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Que lindo pueblo, pareciese como si la sierra liberteña se hubiese quedado detenida en el tiempo y la "modernidad a la peruana" no hubiese llegado a ella, cual es su condicion de vida, a que se dedican?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ay......la modernidad a la peruana....

Qué bonito pueblo; la sierra norte en su conjunto siempre me ha intrigado; no sé como que no sé mucho nde ella y a la vez es un fascinante lugar.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Saludos Libidito, el thread te ha quedado bestial, oye de casualidad no tienes una foto del estadio del pueblo, decían que lo iban a ampliar o a construir.


AQUI PUEDES VER UNA PARTE DEL ESTADIO A LA DERECHA DE TU PANTALLA EN LA FOTO ( A LADO DE LA PLANTA)......EL ESTADIO ES GRANDE.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

libidito said:


> *Bueno fui a Otuzco y tome estas fotos, creo que ya han hecho un thread de este pueblo, pero aqui hay mas fotos........La fiesta de Otuzco en honor a la Virgen es en Diciembre*
> 
> *Llegando a Otuzco*
> 
> ...


Libis están relindas tus fotos, muy impresionante esta quebrada. Otuzco a que altura está sobre el nivel del mar? creo que bastante alto?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Está como a 3000 msnm....muchas gracias Lía.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la iglesia de la virgen de la pueta esta muy grande... y tamb bonita


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Otuzco luce muy bien, la devoción de muchos peruanos hacia la Virgen de la Puerta ha contribuido a ello ..


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

libidito said:


> AQUI PUEDES VER UNA PARTE DEL ESTADIO A LA DERECHA DE TU PANTALLA EN LA FOTO ( A LADO DE LA PLANTA)......EL ESTADIO ES GRANDE.


Okey, gracias por la foto, alcanzo a ver una parte de el y pareciera que aún no se ha empezado el proyecto, saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Su iglesia es muy espaciosa, es una construcciòn reciente??? ... lo digo porque me llama la atenciòn el techo, y pues una pintadida al interior como al exterior la harìa lucir mas bella, ya que tiene un encanto especial. Salu2


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Su iglesia es muy espaciosa, es una construcciòn reciente??? ... lo digo porque me llama la atenciòn el techo, y pues una pintadida al interior como al exterior la harìa lucir mas bella, ya que tiene un encanto especial. Salu2


Pues si, creo que no es tan antigua.


----------

